# Older Big Women



## hillking12 (Apr 17, 2009)

This may sound a bit strange but ive noticed that the deeper i get into this fa/bbw/ssbbw thing im finding 2 things: that im slowly becoming more attracted to bigger and older women. So my question is, is this normal cuz i mean i can remeber like 5 years ago if you would have asked me if i thought a37 year old 380 pound woman was hot i proably would have said no but now im finding myself having a hard time not looking at these women, and dont get me wrong i still like women around my age but im also becoming more and more attracted to the latter. So idk is there ne one else on here who is or has gone through this? Let me know.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 17, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> This may sound a bit strange but ive noticed that the deeper i get into this fa/bbw/ssbbw thing im finding 2 things: that im slowly becoming more attracted to bigger and older women. So my question is, is this normal cuz i mean i can remeber like 5 years ago if you would have asked me if i thought a37 year old 380 pound woman was hot i proably would have said no but now im finding myself having a hard time not looking at these women, and dont get me wrong i still like women around my age but im also becoming more and more attracted to the latter. So idk is there ne one else on here who is or has gone through this? Let me know.




Maybe when you examine one bias such as devaluing women because they are fat the effects of confronting that bias extends to other biases. Soon the baby boom generation will be the largest cohort so we might want to see the beauty in older fat women. Let's expand our concept of beauty shall we?


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 17, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Maybe when you examine one bias such as devaluing women because they are fat the effects of confronting that bias extends to other biases. Soon the baby boom generation will be the largest cohort so we might want to see the beauty in older fat women. Let's expand our concept of beauty shall we?



Thank you for your reply but im not 100 % sure at what you are getting at could you please clarify. Thans


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 17, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> Thank you for your reply but im not 100 % sure at what you are getting at could you please clarify. Thans



I am sorry that I was not clear. There is a tendency in the American culture to rate beauty as belonging exclusively to young thin women. To appreciate the beauty of fat women is to expand one's idea of beauty beyond the cultural norms. To consider that an older fat woman is beautiful is to expand again one's concept of beauty. The largest cohort in this country is older women some of whom are fat. Just think of it maybe the by-product of acceptance of others is that they appear more beautiful. What do you think?


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well katherine22 Thank you for clarifying your statement and i could not agree more.I mean theres so many things in american society and in so called "civilized society" that try and control and make us believe what beauty is in so many ways its almost terrifying when you think about it. I mean just look at how many diet commericals or ads you see a day its almost impossible not see one along with these "age reversing products". Its just that its been strange for me having this new found appreciation it just came out of no where and im trying i guess you could say....understand it and not feel the pressures of society who would say i had a problem. understand what im saying?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

I actually think there is more to it than that though. For some reason, bbw porn and mature porn can be lumped in together (even if one is not into 'mature' or 'bbw'). I dont think the porn industry considers percieved beauty spectrums so there must be something else going on there.


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I actually think there is more to it than that though. For some reason, bbw porn and mature porn can be lumped in together (even if one is not into 'mature' or 'bbw'). I dont think the porn industry considers percieved beauty spectrums so there must be something else going on there.



Yea but you have to understand the porn industry is only trying to make as much money as it so they will branch off into as many categories as possible to make money plus bbw porn isnt qoue on qoute mainstream porn i mean you wont see a show on E called the big girls next door nor will you see a copy of bodacious mag at your local coner store or barnes and Nobles at least over here in America idk what its like in Scotland LOL.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 17, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> Yea but you have to understand the porn industry is only trying to make as much money as it so they will branch off into as many categories as possible to make money plus bbw porn isnt qoue on qoute mainstream porn i mean you wont see a show on E called the big girls next door nor will you see a copy of bodacious mag at your local coner store or barnes and Nobles at least over here in America idk what its like in Scotland LOL.


Well in scotland we have newsagents specially built for Fat porn! Unfortunatly, this is not the case but that would be nice.
Haha, check me out being all porny..ive seen two fat pornos in my whole life! lmao
yeah, i see what you mean.. but why lump in fat and mature together? Surely they are two seperate genres.
On a non porn note.. i think what Katherine said is right. Perhaps you are allowing yourself to open your eyes to beauty. Beauty that your brain (amongst other organs) is recognising is true because you find it valid, not because its being sold by society, peers etc. I had to laugh though when you said ..'older 37'. My gf is 38 in about a week and i see her as really young!! I am 30 though, so i'm sure much older than you.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 17, 2009)

I find myself in this situation. I think its because I prefer someone whos a bit more experienced in the world and life than myself. I find it enjoyable conversing with older women. Most of the ladies i meet seem real and genuine, any usually prety sure of what they want out of life. Of course that isn't to say I wont look at someone my own age, but I've noticed this too. I think I find older age and what it could offer more attractive. 


just my 2cents....

-Jon


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe this is a reaction of necessity for some? I mean, for the older FAs into SSBBWs who were around before the Internet or during the pre-2000s phase of the Internet there was almost definitely a low low number of young SSBBWs visible. Especially those who like really REALLY big SSBBW.


----------



## altered states (Apr 17, 2009)

That's exactly the journey my fantasies have taken. I think it does have to do with getting older, in that when I was 18, 40 seemed like the far end of cougardom. Now at 37 the archetypal "older woman" really is... old. As for size, let's face it: there are more ssbbws around us in general, and certainly posing on the internet. It raises the bar.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 17, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> This may sound a bit strange but ive noticed that the deeper i get into this fa/bbw/ssbbw thing im finding 2 things: that im slowly becoming more attracted to bigger and older women. So my question is, is this normal cuz i mean i can remeber like 5 years ago if you would have asked me if i thought a37 year old 380 pound woman was hot i proably would have said no but now im finding myself having a hard time not looking at these women, and dont get me wrong i still like women around my age but im also becoming more and more attracted to the latter. So idk is there ne one else on here who is or has gone through this? Let me know.



You are not the only person who feels this way. I've known since I was 24 that I was attracted to older BBWs and SSBBWs, with "older" meaning 35-55.

I find all women attractive and do not equate beauty with youth or thinness.

I will admit I also enjoy conversing with older women. They do have interesting perspectives on life.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2009)

Speaking as a 48 year old fat girl - some of us are still hot. And if I was single I'd be cruising the younger guys.


----------



## blackghost75 (Apr 17, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> This may sound a bit strange but ive noticed that the deeper i get into this fa/bbw/ssbbw thing im finding 2 things: that im slowly becoming more attracted to bigger and older women. So my question is, is this normal cuz i mean i can remeber like 5 years ago if you would have asked me if i thought a37 year old 380 pound woman was hot i proably would have said no but now im finding myself having a hard time not looking at these women, and dont get me wrong i still like women around my age but im also becoming more and more attracted to the latter. So idk is there ne one else on here who is or has gone through this? Let me know.



 You are so not alone in this I would say,when I was in my mid-twenty's that my attraction for older bbws and ssbbws came about. What I found is the older I became the stronger that attraction became. There is nothing I love more than being around a intelligent,smart,loving and caring older bbw, who I can have a conversation with.


----------



## Tina (Apr 17, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> This may sound a bit strange but ive noticed that the deeper i get into this fa/bbw/ssbbw thing im finding 2 things: that im slowly becoming more attracted to bigger and older women. So my question is, is this normal cuz i mean i can remeber like 5 years ago if you would have asked me if i thought a37 year old 380 pound woman was hot i proably would have said no but now im finding myself having a hard time not looking at these women, and dont get me wrong i still like women around my age but im also becoming more and more attracted to the latter. So idk is there ne one else on here who is or has gone through this? Let me know.



Welcome to the new guys! Always great to see new friendly faces here. 

I used to be totally against dating younger guys, because I have a grown son and have raised several boys, and it just seemed weird to date someone their age, or near that. But in more recent years I've come to find younger guys more viable, relationship-wise. My husband is 7 years younger than I, which is a record.

I think that age and experience broadens our tastes in many things. When I was much younger, musically I just liked Rock/Metal and Funk/Soul, but now I love so many genre of music that there are more that I like than I don't like, and it's that way almost across the board. I think that maturing a bit really does broaden one's horizons as to what we find attractive and desirable.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

Older women are kewl.


----------



## VVET (Apr 17, 2009)

Actually, I heard and have known for years about this phenomina, myself included. That FAs, whatever their size preference is, will tend to edge upwards in the size they prefer, as they age.


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Apr 17, 2009)

BBW'S all get better with age....like a fine wine.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 17, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> This may sound a bit strange but ive noticed that the deeper i get into this fa/bbw/ssbbw thing im finding 2 things: that im slowly becoming more attracted to bigger and older women. So my question is, is this normal cuz i mean i can remeber like 5 years ago if you would have asked me if i thought a37 year old 380 pound woman was hot i proably would have said no but now im finding myself having a hard time not looking at these women, and dont get me wrong i still like women around my age but im also becoming more and more attracted to the latter. So idk is there ne one else on here who is or has gone through this? Let me know.



I totally get what you are talking about. Same thing with me, seems the older I get the broader the spectrum of bigger woman grabs my attention. It also helps that fat women age better so half the time when I find out that the woman I am talking to is not only spectacularly beautiful but 20 yrs my senior I find myself redefining my list of sexy attributes in relation to age. groups.
Rollhandler


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well im glad to see im not the only one going through this makes me feel better because for i quick second i thought something was going wrong with me when a couple of weeks ago at work i couldnt stop staring at this lady who works with me.:happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 18, 2009)

Not exclusively, but how open I am has increased dramatically. Like you, if someone would have asked me something similar when I was in my mid/late teens irrespective of size, I would have said no immediately. Now with time, I have become a lot of more open.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 18, 2009)

i guess by default; i've been surprised to find out the ages (in both directions) of various crushes. if i don't notice your age at all it doesn't matter.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 18, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> Well im glad to see im not the only one going through this makes me feel better because for i quick second i thought something was going wrong with me when a couple of weeks ago at work i couldnt stop staring at this lady who works with me.:happy:



Older women are going to be the majority as 60 is the new 58. Mae West taught the older girls how to behave!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2009)

In my experience as a superfatty - you're not alone. Lots of guys I've been interested in and had interest from are at least a little younger, or much more, than me. I'm no cougar, just a regular chick - but I'm dangerously close to leaving my 30s (wahhhh!!). Being single, I'm fine with this reality and will date whoever I find appealing and compatible.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not specifically attracted to just older women, but I'm not opposed to it either, as I've dated 2-3 women that were quite a bit older than me. Which I guess is a lot, considering I don't date much. For me at least, it's more of a matter of matching up the more desirable but harder to find qualities of physical and personality attraction. With personality, it's a lot easier to go older than younger for me I guess. Even though intelligence and other traits I'm looking for aren't limited by age, they often seem less developed or flexible, in the younger girls I find. And older women seem more likely initiate things, whether big or little, which certainly doesn't hurt.  I'm not much of a alpha male, so losing any supposed 'power' in the relationship doesn't bother me, appearances or not. I'm not sure if that makes sense, but I can't really think of any other way to put it.


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 19, 2009)

paging mo to this thread

older ladies are really good in bed.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 20, 2009)

yay!

just saying.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 22, 2009)

OK OK before the crowd gets any bigger - gentlemen - yes I am 48 years old - yes I am incredible beautiful and sexy - yes I am available for the right price - but boys PLEASE stop sending my husband requests for dates with me. Send them to me!!! Dammit!!!



---->I'm joking folks.


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK OK before the crowd gets any bigger - gentlemen - yes I am 48 years old - yes I am incredible beautiful and sexy - yes I am available for the right price - but boys PLEASE stop sending my husband requests for dates with me. Send them to me!!! Dammit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ---->I'm joking folks.



LOL!! Too Funny


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 22, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Older women are going to be the majority as 60 is the new 58. Mae West taught the older girls how to behave!!!!!!!!!



Who's Mae West??

Just kidding!!  I'm one of those people who tends to live in the past 

I totally understand your comment, but in this day in age it is SOOOO easy for a lot of different preferences to get out there and say, "I am here!", which is fantastic.

For the record, I've always loved older women, and that will never change- it is not really the combination of the two, but it is all about the experience and the lack of drama. When you live more and more, you tend to appreciate what you have more and more!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't believe i'm now considered 'older'. :doh:

I can wrap my head around it etc, but it's still mind-boggling. Haha.




I look at most women/men my age and we are NOT on the same page at all.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> paging mo to this thread
> 
> older ladies are really good in bed.




Hell yeah.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 22, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I can't believe i'm now considered 'older'. :doh:
> 
> I can wrap my head around it etc, but it's still mind-boggling. Haha.
> 
> ...



What page is that?? Face it, the age of the old maid dresses, short pants and plaid shirts is OVER as far as I'm concerned, because people of today are different, a lot more expressive. Everyone is finally realizing that you can still be fun... hell, I'm almost 36 soon!! LOL


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 22, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Who's Mae West??
> 
> Just kidding!!  I'm one of those people who tends to live in the past
> 
> ...



I am 60 years old and hot.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 22, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I am 60 years old and hot.









I completely believe you!! Allow me to present to you my humble compliments!!

I'm new here, so please forgive me for not knowing of your hotness!!!


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 23, 2009)

From what I've seen, all ages over 18 seem to be well represented here. Just so we're all on the same page, what are we considering 'older'? What some might call 'older', I call 'peers,' and like many people here, I'm just on the cusp of 40.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> From what I've seen, all ages over 18 seem to be well represented here. Just so we're all on the same page, what are we considering 'older'? What some might call 'older', I call 'peers,' and like many people here, I'm just on the cusp of 40.


It's very much a matter of perspective, I think. Rather than picking some arbitrary age and saying it and up is "older", it's probably more a matter of xyz many years older than the person in question, so to an 18 year old, 25 might be "older", whereas to the 25 year old, 35 might be older, etc.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 23, 2009)

54 year old LOVING this thread! LOL!


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 23, 2009)

Carrie said:


> It's very much a matter of perspective, I think. Rather than picking some arbitrary age and saying it and up is "older", it's probably more a matter of xyz many years older than the person in question, so to an 18 year old, 25 might be "older", whereas to the 25 year old, 35 might be older, etc.



It makes for a more all inclusive thread the way you put it; if older were described as about 25 it would cut most of us out of this thread altogether. And yes, it's true; OLDER WOMEN ARE TEH HOTNESS!!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> It makes for a more all inclusive thread the way you put it; if older were described as about 25 it would cut most of us out of this thread altogether.


Exactly!


Captain Save said:


> And yes, it's true; OLDER WOMEN ARE TEH HOTNESS!!


I always knew I liked you.


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> It makes for a more all inclusive thread the way you put it; if older were described as about 25 it would cut most of us out of this thread altogether. And yes, it's true; OLDER WOMEN ARE TEH HOTNESS!!



Agreed!


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 23, 2009)

See? All I had to do was say it aloud, and teh hotness showed up! Maybe if I say it again, more will come. No, I've been fortunate enough for one night; tomorrow, however, is a new day...


----------



## Duniwin (Apr 24, 2009)

I think part of it is just maturity broadening your perspective. At least, I know that as I've gotten older my perspective has changed.
It doesn't even have to do with sexual attraction. Just today I was telling my mother about an encounter with a cop, and I described him as "a young guy" without thinking. I then stopped to clarify that by "young" I meant "mid thirties" which is about 10 years older than me. I would not have described the same cop as a "young guy" 5 years ago. Well, probably not.

In any case the point is this:
Of _course _older women are hot, it just takes young FAs a while to realize it.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Apr 25, 2009)

I went through that. All that happened was that I woke up and openned my eyes to realize that women who are not young, thin, and blonde are not disgusting, but actually very attractive. Its not like fine women stop being fine once they hit 30, they keep being fine as they age.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 26, 2009)

Of course, I could spend the next half hour listing all the things I find desirable about older women, like the sharpening of the conversational skills, the sophistication, the rich collection of experiences that come from living, the intellectual presence, i. e. knowing who they are, what they want, what they'll tolerate, and how to tell us without crushing our egos, but we know these things already. I could also talk about the warmth and flavor of an older woman's smile, and how it becomes more intense yet more subdued; the same for the carnal desire an older woman inspires. Here's to you, Mrs. Robinson; I'm just happy to be able to share your company in the forum.
:bow::bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

so,.. I am 34,..... am i an Older woman? :eat2:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> so,.. I am 34,..... am i an Older woman? :eat2:



:doh: Silly me, I thought you were younger than 34!!! I must really have to get my eyes checked!!!! :doh: :smitten:


----------



## JMNYC (Apr 26, 2009)

Must add...

Beauty knows no age.


----------



## Cors (Apr 26, 2009)

JMNYC said:


> Must add...
> 
> Beauty knows no age.



I agree, and I personally find older women extremely appealing.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> so,.. I am 34,..... am i an Older woman? :eat2:



Older than what? Sexy knows no age darlin".


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 26, 2009)

I've heard a couple of my FA friends mention very similar stories--as far as liking bigger and bigger and even older and older women the older they get themselves.

also, I'm 33 and like younger guys. Hello *wink wink*


----------



## Victim (Apr 26, 2009)

Word: Skillz.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> :doh: Silly me, I thought you were younger than 34!!! I must really have to get my eyes checked!!!! :doh: :smitten:





Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Older than what? Sexy knows no age darlin".



Muahhhhhhhhhhh!!:wubu:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Muahhhhhhhhhhh!!:wubu:



:kiss2: :kiss2:

C'est rien, Madame.... Les meilleures femmes sont ici!


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 28, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I am 60 years old and hot.



Polar Bears
Menu
Home
Next
Bert Christensen's
Truth & Humour Collection
O;der woman


In Praise of Older Women

An older woman can wear any hat she chooses and nobody will laugh. A younger woman wearing the same hat will always look like a lampshade in a brothel.

An older woman will never wake you up in the middle of the night & ask you, "What are you thinking?" An older woman doesn't care what you think.

An older woman always carries a purse full of emergency supplies. Young women go hungry and bleed to death every time there's a natural disaster.

An older woman always carries a condom in her purse. A younger woman is still hoping the guy might have one on him.

An older woman is a cheaper date. A younger woman will cost you 12 beers, but an older woman will sleep with you after a cup of a herbal tea.

The older a woman gets, the stronger her libido gets and the older a man gets, the weaker his libido gets... which is why nature intended young guys to go out with older women and young women to go out with older men. (this one ain't always true - wink, wink )

An older woman can wear bright red lipstick during the day without looking like she just had an adventure inside a jam jar. This is not true of younger women or drag queens.

Older women can run faster because they're always wearing sensible shoes. An older woman is into free sex! An older woman is almost always already attached to someone, so there's no need to develop a phobia about committing to her. The last thing she needs in her life is another clingy, whiny, dependent lover! (child)

Older women are more honest. An older woman will tell you that you are an asshole if you're acting like one. A young woman will say nothing, just in case it means you might break up with her. An older woman puts herself on a pedestal.

An older woman will never get pregnant and then suddenly demand that the two of you get married. In fact, if you impregnate an older woman, you will probably be the last to know...

Older women have jobs with dental plans. Younger women can't help you when your teeth get knocked out playing hockey.

An older woman will never accuse you of "using her." She's using you.

Older women take charge of the situation. An older woman will call you up and ask you for a date. A younger woman will wait forever, by the phone, for you to call...

Older women know how to cook. Young women know how to dial Pizza Hut Take out.

An older woman will introduce you to all of her girlfriends. A younger woman will avoid her girlfriends when she's with you, in case you get any ideas...

Older women are psychic. You never have to confess to having an affair, because somehow they always know.

Older women often own an interesting collection of lingerie that they have acquired from admirers over the years. Young women often don't wear underpants at all, thus practically eliminating all possibility of a strip-tease.

Older women know what Kegel exercises are.

An older woman will agree to go to McDonald's with you for a meal. Younger women are too nervous to eat anything in front of somebody that they might possibly boff later.

Older women are dignified. They are beyond having a screaming match with you in the middle of the night in a public park.

Older women are experienced. They understand that sometimes, after 12 beers, a boy just can't get it up. A younger woman may need some time to grasp this fact.

An older woman has lots of girlfriends... and most of them will want to boff you too.

An older woman will always meet the minimum height requirement to go on an amusement ride.

An older woman will never accuse you of stealing the best years of her youth because chances are someone else has stolen them first.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2009)

My biggest problem with younger men? Video games and texting--feeling like you have to earn their full attention. Not everybody's like that, but still--oy.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 28, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> My biggest problem with younger men? Video games and texting--feeling like you have to earn their full attention. Not everybody's like that, but still--oy.


whats wrong with video games?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> whats wrong with video games?



Video games are wonderful wonderful things that I never ever play, making me the one human being in the whole US who doesn't (I think). I have no problems with video games as such (let's just argue for the moment). My problem is when you try to have a conversation with somebody who spends a lot of time playing them they are kinda half-there. There's always a beat lag in the conversation. That's all. Same with texting. Seems to be kind of a generational thing, at times, hence me overflowing in this thread.

If this is off-topic, sweep it away, mods! Didn't mean to fluff up a tangent.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Video games are wonderful wonderful things that I never ever play, making me the one human being in the whole US who doesn't (I think). I have no problems with video games as such (let's just argue for the moment). My problem is when you try to have a conversation with somebody who spends a lot of time playing them they are kinda half-there. There's always a beat lag in the conversation. That's all. Same with texting. Seems to be kind of a generational thing, at times, hence me overflowing in this thread.
> 
> If this is off-topic, sweep it away, mods! Didn't mean to fluff up a tangent.



Now hold on a minute now... I'm a part of the first Age of Video Games, and I'm just turning 36. I've been playing video games for years, but that doesn't make me any less "there" and unable to hold a conversation! Don't make all of us out to be that, please  Video games for me are a great release of tension and a terrific way to relax, but they aren't the end all be all. This isn't a 100% older woman kind of opinion, either, for that would be a generalization... I think it is personality based, so I have no worries. Just remember who is on this forum!! hehe


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> My biggest problem with younger men? Video games and texting--feeling like you have to earn their full attention. Not everybody's like that, but still--oy.


It is a universal man thing Older ,and younger!

I used to agree with this!! I felt like,..."UGH I am here look at me not that damn game!" But then I found a way around that feeling! If he is playing video games,... take off your pants and bend over in front of the TV! Take off your top and shove it in his face! Kneel in front of him and __________!! LOL alilttle extreme?!?! Uh yeah it is but you know, it has never failed!!
SO men playing video games,... yes please!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> In Praise of Older Women
> 
> 
> An older woman will never wake you up in the middle of the night & ask you, "What are you thinking?" An older woman doesn't care what you think.
> ...



These.......I like best. There is a grain of truth in them......especially as I have grown older


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> It is a universal man thing Older ,and younger!
> 
> I used to agree with this!! I felt like,..."UGH I am here look at me not that damn game!" But then I found a way around that feeling! If he is playing video games,... take off your pants and bend over in front of the TV! Take off your top and shove it in his face! Kneel in front of him and __________!! LOL alilttle extreme?!?! Uh yeah it is but you know, it has never failed!!
> SO men playing video games,... yes please!!



OMFG... that's it!!!! The perfect solution! Please, I'll take more of that extreme behavior anytime.... LOL!!!!! :smitten:

You crack me up


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 28, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Video games are wonderful wonderful things that I never ever play, making me the one human being in the whole US who doesn't (I think).




I just wanted to say thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one who has no interest in video games or anything related to video games.
:bow:


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 29, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one who has no interest in video games or anything related to video games.
> :bow:


how old are you?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 29, 2009)

You know, ten years ago the average age of people who played video games was 18 and now it is 30. Just thought i would add that in there before i go kill some zombies and prepare for my 31st birthday next month!! 
Though, i agree, it is rude to sit playing your x-box while getting a bj or something like that.. you should at least pause the game for a few mins.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> You know, ten years ago the average age of people who played video games was 18 and now it is 30. Just thought i would add that in there before i go kill some zombies and prepare for my 31st birthday next month!!
> Though, i agree, it is rude to sit playing your x-box while getting a bj or something like that.. you should at least pause the game for a few mins.


or hurry up and get to a save point.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 29, 2009)

lmao.. yeah exactly!


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 29, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> how old are you?



39. I think it's all in my state of mind, though. I feel like a chaperone at the high school field trip when I go to the mall because of all the teens. Same for the local nightclubs. I prefer wine or water to soda or soft drinks, and a shirt and tie instead of a golf shirt for important business.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 29, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> 39. I think it's all in my state of mind, though. I feel like a chaperone at the high school field trip when I go to the mall because of all the teens. Same for the local nightclubs. I prefer wine or water to soda or soft drinks, and a shirt and tie instead of a golf shirt for important business.


ok i thought you might be i your high 20s. then i would have to look at you wierd for saying you dont play video games.


----------



## Victim (Apr 29, 2009)

When I was a teen in the 80's my stepfather would give me shit for playing video games. When I visited him a few years ago there was a game boy on his coffee table and he was playing Mahjong on his PC...

Just one of the MANY ways he was a total hyprocrite.


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Less talk about video games, more talk about hot older women.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

steely said:


> Less talk about video games, more talk about hot older women.



Aye, aye, cap'n 

I'm surrounded by beautiful older women, and I feel like Porthos! How lucky can men be in this day in age to have intelligent, good hearted ones around on top of it!?!! :wubu:

(I wanted to use a joystick joke, but I nixed it for appropriateness with my observations)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry UCB....I wore out those joystick jokes long ago.....


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 29, 2009)

steely said:


> Less talk about video games, more talk about *hot older women*.



Suddenly I know what _I_ want for Christmas, but Santa doesn't do those kinds of requests.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sorry UCB....I wore out those joystick jokes long ago.....



ROFLMAO!!!!! :smitten: Fine, spoil my ribaldry!! Luckily I didn't tell you about the batteries joke!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

steely said:


> Less talk about video games, more talk about hot older women.


I think they should make a video game with a hot older woman as the protaganist..Could we talk about that?  
Anyway, my partner is 7 years older than me and while she is only 37 (38 tommorow!!) technically this makes her the 'older' woman. I love this. I think true sexyness comes with experience, of yourself and the world. Actually, when i think about it most of the women i think are hot are in their 40's. Actually Dawn French is 50 and she is YUM! ahh..i digress. I wonder if its different for women and women. I know that the younger male and older female seem to work as do the older male and younger female, on an evolutionary basis at least.. hmm i dont know.. and now i am rambling!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think they should make a video game with a hot older woman as the protaganist..Could we talk about that?
> Anyway, my partner is 7 years older than me and while she is only 37 (38 tommorow!!) technically this makes her the 'older' woman. I love this. I think true sexyness comes with experience, of yourself and the world. Actually, when i think about it most of the women i think are hot are in their 40's. Actually Dawn French is 50 and she is YUM! ahh..i digress. I wonder if its different for women and women. I know that the younger male and older female seem to work as do the older male and younger female, on an evolutionary basis at least.. hmm i dont know.. and now i am rambling!!



I love reading your rambling,... so ramble on anytime!!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

:wubu:
Aww..yay.. free reign to ramble! yaaas!:happy:
Though i am trying to contain it to the 'blah blah blah blah' thread.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 30, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> or hurry up and get to a save point.


yes! the warp points are there for a reason!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think true sexyness comes with experience, of yourself and the world. Actually, when i think about it most of the women i think are hot are in their 40's.



You had me at experience... :wubu: :eat2: I cannot wait to find this out in a real sense versus hearing about it from "ramblings" 

I absolutely love it... who knew it could be so absolutely wonderful feeling this way? Experience and intelligence is mind-blowing sexy :smitten:


----------



## superodalisque (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think they should make a video game with a hot older woman as the protaganist..Could we talk about that?



we could call it fat cougar poacher

taglines:

he/she needs the big guns

he/she likes bringing down big game

he/she has the hots for experienced prey

she knows her way around the jungle

hehe


----------



## superodalisque (May 2, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> My biggest problem with younger men? Video games and texting--feeling like you have to earn their full attention. Not everybody's like that, but still--oy.



i'm with ya. the idea of playing a video games, texting or jumping through any of those kinds of hoops just bores me to tears.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i'm with ya. the idea of playing a video games, texting or jumping through any of those kinds of hoops just bores me to tears.



I'd throw the video game system out in the trash if I were lucky enough to be in the company of such fine women   Who need it when you have the real thing?? 

(I am now obligated to get rid of it if I am fortunate in my quest, of course, which I do NOT mind in the least!!!!)


----------



## gangstadawg (May 2, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> I'd throw the video game system out in the trash if I were lucky enough to be in the company of such fine women   Who need it when you have the real thing??
> 
> (I am now obligated to get rid of it if I am fortunate in my quest, of course, which I do NOT mind in the least!!!!)


now if i were lucky enough to get with a woman as fine as superodalisque then i wouldnt throw out the system it just wouldnt be used as much. maybe about 3 times out the week.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 3, 2009)

Well, I feel that way about the older big women because I'm young. How else am I supposed to feel? lol


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (May 11, 2009)

I want an older woman. Problem is finding one that wants me.


----------



## Chef (May 14, 2009)

For me, I've had to come to terms with my own age. Though I've had an attraction to older big women, they have been off limits, in a way, because I automatically put them in the same category as my dear old mum. (*Don't date your Mother's friends!*)

Well, now that I am middle-age, the older big women I'm attracted to are no longer off limits. Its like an aisle in the candy store I've never been to before.


----------



## Chef (May 14, 2009)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I want an older woman. Problem is finding one that wants me.



There is that, of course. Its that dating thing all over again. Making oneself presentable. Understanding that they have needs and wants, and esp. do not want someone who will be a burden, and an ass.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 16, 2009)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I want an older woman. Problem is finding one that wants me.



I'll let you in on a little something I've observed. Every once in a while I get asked to go out with coworkers after work for drinks on a Thursday or Friday. Sometimes I say yes and we hit one of the bars close to the office in the financial district. There are plenty and usually they're filled with older folks letting off steam after work. Every once in a while I see a lone college student there by himself having a drink. This is a college town so why has this guy left the haven of the local college scene and traveled all the way down to the the area where the suits gather for a drink? Because he prefers older women. These guys usually appear very together for their age and don't seem out of place at all. In a college bar they would be though. Maybe you can increase your odds of meeting an interested older woman by going where they hang out?


----------



## nykspree8 (May 16, 2009)

I'm 25 and I def find older bbws/ssbbws attractive  Older in my definition being 30-45 or around that range. Now, would I date an older woman...probably not - and not cause of the age difference. I'm still a kid at heart and I don't think I would be compatible with most older women out there. Would she want to see me playing a game on the computer, my ps3, or reading comic books? Probably not lol. Some older woman are into that stuff, I know in my old WoW guild there were a few 40+ women on there geeking out lol. I usually tend to go with the 20-25 year olds when dating cause I find more compatibility with that age range, but yes, I def do find older women attractive and sexy.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 16, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> I'm 25 and I def find older bbws/ssbbws attractive  *Older in my definition being 30-45 or around that range*. Now, would I date an older woman...probably not - and not cause of the age difference. I'm still a kid at heart and I don't think I would be compatible with most older women out there. *Would she want to see me playing a game on the computer, my ps3, or reading comic books?* Probably not lol. Some older woman are into that stuff, I know in my old WoW guild there were a few 40+ women on there geeking out lol. I usually tend to go with the 20-25 year olds when dating cause I find more compatibility with that age range, b*ut yes, I def do find older women attractive and sexy.*



I have to say, me being 34, is STILL very weird to be considered "OLDER" LMFAO!!:doh: But anyways, As far as the PC,PS3 and Comic books go, personally for me, I am still into that stuff. I think if you liked it be4 you became "older" you like it when you are "older" Just sometimes its harder to find the time!:happy: And thank you for liking us "older" women:wubu: Hmpppfff still hard to swallow that one hahaha


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 16, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> I'm 25 and I def find older bbws/ssbbws attractive  Older in my definition being 30-45 or around that range. Now, would I date an older woman...probably not - and not cause of the age difference. I'm still a kid at heart and I don't think I would be compatible with most older women out there. Would she want to see me playing a game on the computer, my ps3, or reading comic books? Probably not lol. Some older woman are into that stuff, I know in my old WoW guild there were a few 40+ women on there geeking out lol. I usually tend to go with the 20-25 year olds when dating cause I find more compatibility with that age range, but yes, I def do find older women attractive and sexy.



Some of us "older" women (I'm 39) are still kids at heart as well.

I'm into WoW and don't judge about stuff like comic books - good writing is good writing, no matter the genre. Nothing wrong with liking geeky things, as long as you can hold your own in a conversation about other things as well. 

And sometimes we older ones can get into something we missed when it was "age-appropriate": my boyfriend (25) is getting me into D&D...


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (May 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'll let you in on a little something I've observed. Every once in a while I get asked to go out with coworkers after work for drinks on a Thursday or Friday. Sometimes I say yes and we hit one of the bars close to the office in the financial district. There are plenty and usually they're filled with older folks letting off steam after work. Every once in a while I see a lone college student there by himself having a drink. This is a college town so why has this guy left the haven of the local college scene and traveled all the way down to the the area where the suits gather for a drink? Because he prefers older women. These guys usually appear very together for their age and don't seem out of place at all. In a college bar they would be though. Maybe you can increase your odds of meeting an interested older woman by going where they hang out?




Ah yes, well I live in the rural area of NY with a small town. To find a place like that I'd have to travel far and long. My problem is not where to find but how to find if they're truely interested in me. I've learned a-lot by reading these boards and have talked with women older than me about what they want. Its usually different from case to case. But I don't know how to tell if they're interested in me. I'm pretty dense when it comes to flirting and signals. I don't do well with the whole "game" like that. 

anymore suggestions?


----------



## Duniwin (May 18, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> I'm 25 and I def find older bbws/ssbbws attractive  Older in my definition being 30-45 or around that range. Now, would I date an older woman...probably not - and not cause of the age difference. I'm still a kid at heart and I don't think I would be compatible with most older women out there. Would she want to see me playing a game on the computer, my ps3, or reading comic books? Probably not lol. Some older woman are into that stuff, I know in my old WoW guild there were a few 40+ women on there geeking out lol. I usually tend to go with the 20-25 year olds when dating cause I find more compatibility with that age range, but yes, I def do find older women attractive and sexy.





Eclectic_Girl said:


> Some of us "older" women (I'm 39) are still kids at heart as well.
> 
> I'm into WoW and don't judge about stuff like comic books - good writing is good writing, no matter the genre. Nothing wrong with liking geeky things, as long as you can hold your own in a conversation about other things as well.
> 
> And sometimes we older ones can get into something we missed when it was "age-appropriate": my boyfriend (25) is getting me into D&D...



Oddly enough, I agree with my girlfriend here.  Just becuase they didn't grow up with access to the full range of electronic media that you did doesn't mean they won't be interested in it. It is important to be well rounded and have good social skills, but that comes with practice, not necessarily age. I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I value and respect someone who can converse intelligently on a wide range of topics.

As a side note: Carla, I now have my own print copy of _Watchmen _you can borrow.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2009)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Ah yes, well I live in the rural area of NY with a small town. To find a place like that I'd have to travel far and long. My problem is not where to find but how to find if they're truely interested in me. I've learned a-lot by reading these boards and have talked with women older than me about what they want. Its usually different from case to case. But I don't know how to tell if they're interested in me. I'm pretty dense when it comes to flirting and signals. I don't do well with the whole "game" like that.
> 
> anymore suggestions?



No, I'm pretty much void of any intelligence in that area. If you learn anything there let ME know.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 19, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I have to say, me being 34, is STILL very weird to be considered "OLDER" LMFAO!!:doh: But anyways, As far as the PC,PS3 and Comic books go, personally for me, I am still into that stuff. I think if you liked it be4 you became "older" you like it when you are "older" Just sometimes its harder to find the time!:happy: And thank you for liking us "older" women:wubu: Hmpppfff still hard to swallow that one hahaha



Lol, well they do say 30 is the new 20 ;P I didn't mean to offend by categorizing a certain age group as "older", I guess I just meant, older than me  



Eclectic_Girl said:


> Some of us "older" women (I'm 39) are still kids at heart as well.
> 
> I'm into WoW and don't judge about stuff like comic books - good writing is good writing, no matter the genre. Nothing wrong with liking geeky things, as long as you can hold your own in a conversation about other things as well.
> 
> And sometimes we older ones can get into something we missed when it was "age-appropriate": my boyfriend (25) is getting me into D&D...



Yes, good writing is good writing, I def agree with that, and am glad there are women like you who appreciate that  And yeah, I totally agree with what your bf says about someone not being exposed to something "geeky" doesn't necessarily mean they won't be interested in it, but it's not very common for a girl to find someone's affinity for comic books and video games "cool" or a trait they like about a guy lol. And I guess that goes for any age range


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Lol, well they do say 30 is the new 20 ;P I didn't mean to offend by categorizing a certain age group as "older", I guess I just meant, older than me



No offense taken at all


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 19, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Yes, good writing is good writing, I def agree with that, and am glad there are women like you who appreciate that  And yeah, I totally agree with what your bf says about someone not being exposed to something "geeky" doesn't necessarily mean they won't be interested in it, but it's not very common for a girl to find someone's affinity for comic books and video games "cool" or a trait they like about a guy lol. And I guess that goes for any age range



Okay, here's where I pull out the whole "wisdom is the privilege of age" card.  

You say it's not very common for a girl to find geeky cool? Then you don't know the girls I know. Geeky is actually what helped bring my bf and I together. (Aside: Watchmen - excellent!) I would submit that at your tender age, you haven't met the wide variety of women that would include those into geeky stuff, so don't give up the idea that you could be with someone who likes that kind of thing.

Between the guy who paints himself for football games and the guy who owns Renn Faire garb, I'll pick Renn Faire dude. Every. Time.


----------



## katherine22 (May 19, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'll let you in on a little something I've observed. Every once in a while I get asked to go out with coworkers after work for drinks on a Thursday or Friday. Sometimes I say yes and we hit one of the bars close to the office in the financial district. There are plenty and usually they're filled with older folks letting off steam after work. Every once in a while I see a lone college student there by himself having a drink. This is a college town so why has this guy left the haven of the local college scene and traveled all the way down to the the area where the suits gather for a drink? Because he prefers older women. These guys usually appear very together for their age and don't seem out of place at all. In a college bar they would be though. Maybe you can increase your odds of meeting an interested older woman by going where they hang out?



There is a parallel between how people think about fat women and older women. The disrespect and discrimination that was leveled at fat women is worse for older women, as there is still a lot of misunderstanding, prejudice and crap about older women. Some myths about older women are that we are "dried up old prunes" who are not sexual. In case anyone thought that a woman over 50 has one foot in the grave consider this, there are woman who are 60 and 70 years old who are working on their Ph.D. A woman who was 62 years old got 17 million votes in a political primary. Older women are healthier and look better due to knowledge of nutrition,exercise and advanced education. Older women are not retiring in the workforce and may someday be your boss. Older women have more money since they have advanced in their careers. Some women improve with age and it is an intelligent and discerning man who truly appreciates this.


----------



## rollhandler (May 19, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> Lol, well they do say 30 is the new 20 ;P I didn't mean to offend by categorizing a certain age group as "older", I guess I just meant, older than me



Old is a measurement of time and maturity that is always 15 years away from whatever age you happen to be, now.
Rollhandler


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 19, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Between the guy who paints himself for football games and the guy who owns Renn Faire garb, I'll pick Renn Faire dude. Every. Time.



I find the idea that these are the two types of dudes available hilarious. Hee! Although really they actually seem to be sort of the same fanboy species, to me. Not too much difference between face paint and jesters caps.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 19, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Okay, here's where I pull out the whole "wisdom is the privilege of age" card.
> 
> You say it's not very common for a girl to find geeky cool? Then you don't know the girls I know. Geeky is actually what helped bring my bf and I together. (Aside: Watchmen - excellent!) I would submit that at your tender age, you haven't met the wide variety of women that would include those into geeky stuff, so don't give up the idea that you could be with someone who likes that kind of thing.
> 
> Between the guy who paints himself for football games and the guy who owns Renn Faire garb, I'll pick Renn Faire dude. Every. Time.



Oh I know they're out there  My ex played WoW, video games, was into anime, manga, Harry Potter, Twilight, etc. The girl I'm talking to now isn't into any of those things, well hasn't been exposed to them lol, but she's keen on the idea of watching Harry Potter and finding out what WoW is lol. I don't think I could be with someone that wouldn't at least give any of that stuff a chance, cause it's just who I am *shrug*.


----------

